# Good Carp Fishing Locations



## zaqxsw

Hello all!

Kind of a newbie here, except I'm in my 50's. I live just north of Massillon in Jackson Township and work in Akron.

I got back into carp fishing in 2008. I hadn't deliberately fished for carp since being a kid growing up in Dover. Fished the Tusc river with my buddies all of the time. Below the little spillway at Tusc & 1st street (right below the sewage treatment plant) was always a hotspot for carp, catfish, northerns, and occassionally a smallmouth bass.

I've been fishing the Massillon Parks the last two years with some success, mainly Petros Lake and Reservoir Park off of Wales Rd. I tried a couple of the local lakes and scouted the Tusc up our way, but I'm just not connecting. I really haven't tried a multi-day baiting program yet.

Any suggestions for carp? Thanks for any replies!


----------



## Normmouth

Springfield Lake & North Reservoir have some nice sized fish in them, and I've also heard the canal in N Canton is really good.


----------



## tornwaders

hit the tusc under the tremont bridge in mass. also below the walnut st. bridge is good also, but it gets quite weedy there.


----------



## zaqxsw

Thanks folks!

tornwaders, can you just pull off Rt. 21 on the dirt path and park? Just wondering the best ways to get in under the bridges?

Normmouth, I'm not sure about where the "canal" is in N. Canton.

Thanks again!


----------



## tornwaders

yeah Ive never had a problem there. Been checked by game warden once but thats it. check your pm


----------



## Intracoastal

zaqxsw said:


> Thanks folks!
> 
> 
> Normmouth, I'm not sure about where the "canal" is in N. Canton.
> 
> Thanks again!


I live in North Canton and was thinking the same thing. I don't think we have a canal. Canton city has a canal running through some of its parks, which I have fished. But I don't know of a North Canton canal. The canal in Canal Fulton has a ton of carp, but the fishing conditions aren't ideal (towpath only, much vegetation, not much sight-fishing opportunity). 

I fish Lake Milton and Berlin a lot, and I can tell you that Milton has carp anywhere in the lake that you can access. The shallow coves are best, but they're around where you go.


----------



## FISHIN216

wait til any river is low and they will be in the deeper slow spots..throw some corn at them...works everytime. but they will drive you crazy if you are sightfishing them


----------



## zaqxsw

Thanks again fellow fisherman!

I guess I need 5 posts to be able to send PM's here.


----------



## Normmouth

Sorry Guys, I was thinking Canal Fulton.


----------



## zaqxsw

For those thinking about Petros Lake, I think carp spawn up at the north end, near the overflow. So I'm told.

I fish the narrow inlet on the south side, before the lake widens out. 20+ lbs out of here. Not bad, right?

http://www.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8&ll=40.757254,-81.449407&spn=0.005152,0.011319&t=h&z=17


----------



## Normmouth

I usually save my petros trip for trout in the fall, but I think I may need to head out there for some carp action.


----------



## Lewzer

All the carp you can ever desire are in Beach City. You can sight fish for them in the shallow backwaters but boy are they tough to get close to. You can see them swimming in 1 fom (foot of mud) or less with their backs sticking out of the water.


----------



## KATKING

Beach City too me is the best place around for carp, theres huge #s of them and I've seen some of the biggest ones in my life there, if you fish the lake side its a little bit deeper and there easy to get to


----------



## zaqxsw

Thanks Katking!

What access do you recommend? I know the area pretty well.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## KATKING

Instead of fishing the dam itself I've had alot better luck for carp, over at the lake side down the hill with all of the rocks fishing were the dam drops down, right before dusk you can see hundrends of them feeding on the top. The only thing that does stink about fishing there is theres alot of bullheads which will bite on corn also, but if you can keep your bait away from the cats youll catch huge # of big carp.


----------



## zaqxsw

Thanks KATKING!


----------



## Georgio_P

Bolivar Spillway is best for Carp.
Just take I-77 S to Bolivar exit then turn Left, then turn behind McDonalds to the little road that goes back to the spillway, park your car in the nice lot there, and cast about 20yards down from the foam at the spillways, there are some pole breaking carp in there. We've had lots of Zebco 404's snapped in half there. 
You can jam your rod in the spaces between the rocks and the cement wall there as well, free pole holders!! Use a decent 1/2 oz weight if it has rained, since the current there can be heavy after a rain. There are a few Walleye and Pike next to the wall there too looking for disoriented minnows in the churning water.


----------



## zaqxsw

Thanks Georgio_P!!!

Been there, but fished further downstream and lost some tackle to the underwater rocks. Is it fairly clear further up?

Thanks again.

Some recent success, but nothing like the grassy I caught in Kentucky at the bottom!



















The river monster!


----------



## Lewzer

Damn zaqxsw!
That third is one hell of a nice carp. Kind of looks like a grassie but then it doesn't. Any idea on the length?


----------



## zaqxsw

It was a grassy, but no, I didn't have my scale / tape measure along, but it was well over 3'. It took over 10 minutes to land on a light bait casting rig with 14# line. Gave my drag a real good workout.

Caught it on a hair rig with a home made strawberry boilie. The #6 hook was about half bent open by the time I waded in and got ahold of the fish.

I always carry the scale / tape measure now and use #6 Scorpion 2X Venom hooks. Nothing can bend them!


----------

